# Making the switch



## John Hunt

After a lot of research and thought I traded all of my Nikon gear and ordered an Olympus OMD EM1 ii and the 300 f4, 1.4 teleconverter and 12-40 f2.8. I'm hoping it all arrives soon so I can get out and start shooting again.


----------



## Derrel

Sounds like a nice setup! I have read that their 300/4 is very, very nice! The 1.4x TC should be good with the 300. Somebody else on here has the 300. Should be sweet with the 12-50 for regular stuff.


----------



## jcdeboever

John Hunt said:


> After a lot of research and thought I traded all of my Nikon gear and ordered an Olympus OMD EM1 ii and the 300 f4, 1.4 teleconverter and 12-40 f2.8. I'm hoping it all arrives soon so I can get out and start shooting again.


I made the switch to Fujifilm and I couldn't be happier. They don't have a 300 prime but rather a 100-400, just tested so far and I think it will be fine.


----------



## John Hunt

I gave a lot of thought to the Panasonic 100-400 but in the end the faster prime won me over.


----------



## jcdeboever

John Hunt said:


> I gave a lot of thought to the Panasonic 100-400 but in the end the faster prime won me over.



Good choice. I would have too. I only wish Fujifilm had those long primes, maybe someday. Their longest is 90mm currently.


----------



## DarkShadow

Congrats John,cant wait to see some of your work with it. I think you will appreciate the lighter weight. I don't shoot my fuji X-T10 much but when I do going from the Nikon D7200 with the Tamron 150-600 to the fuji system is like such a relieve in weight reduction.My wrist gets a break and my back.


----------



## Gary A.

I hope you enjoy the switch.  I evolved from FF Canon to MFT back in the OMD-EM5 days.  Those little cameras are very sophisticated, Zuiko makes excellent glass and the combo punches well outside their weight.


----------



## BrentC

John Hunt said:


> After a lot of research and thought I traded all of my Nikon gear and ordered an Olympus OMD EM1 ii and the 300 f4, 1.4 teleconverter and 12-40 f2.8. I'm hoping it all arrives soon so I can get out and start shooting again.



Your going to love it. And wait till you see how amazing the dual IS is with the 300mm.   Even with the TC on its incredibly stable for the reach.


----------



## beagle100

John Hunt said:


> After a lot of research and thought I traded all of my Nikon gear and ordered an Olympus OMD EM1 ii and the 300 f4, 1.4 teleconverter and 12-40 f2.8. I'm hoping it all arrives soon so I can get out and start shooting again.



switching to mirrorless is good and the mirrorless cameras can still use DSLR lens
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## PhotoRob06

Nice, and congrats! If you're like me, you'll also explore the video capabilities after switching to mirrorless - I was impressed. And no rolling shutter that often happens with DSLRs.


----------



## John Hunt

switching to mirrorless is good and the mirrorless cameras can still use DSLR lens

I know they can but problems with my hands are why I made the switch, I need the smaller lighter glass.


----------



## Gary A.

The Oly IBIS, BTW- is absolutely wonderful.  I evolved from APS-C (20D) to FF (5D & 1D's) to MFT (EM5 & EM1) back to APS-C (XP2 & XT1) ... I thing I miss the most from MFT is the IBIS.  The best IS I've ever used.


----------



## John Hunt

The 300 f4 showed up today. To bad the camera hasn't come yet.


----------



## John Hunt

Still waiting for the body to show up but here is a shot of the 300 f4 next to the Sigma Sports 150-600.


----------

